# Anyone keep Fancy Goldfish?



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Does anyone keep these fish, or is everyone on tropicals and marines :whistling2:

I want to get some for my juwel rio 180 tank which i have just converted from tropical to coldwater........just need to find a few nice fish now 

If you keep them any chance of some pics please......not sure what to go for...i guess its what is the local shops........

PS - does anyone have success with real plants in the coldwater tanks, or do the fish just devour them :whistling2: 

cheers
phil


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I have fancy goldfish, my fave fish actually. All mine are twin tails, not sure what breeds otherwise. One has no scales, one that's like a balloon, 2 normal orange twin tails and one very beautiful white/pink twin tail with red eyes. Anyone can help with the names of these fish, I'd be very grateful!


----------



## corn snake king (Apr 14, 2009)

my sis keeps em she has a white on with various markings like abit of red and had a normal one but it died and she also has a black one


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Mine's a pure white one, not like shubunkin patterns at all. The black one will probably be a Moor. I think my scale-less one might be a calcio, not sure though.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I have five tropical tanks and one coldwater tank containing a Black Moor, an Orange & White Fantail and two White Cloud Mountain Minnows out of an original ten. I think the goldfish ate them...:gasp:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

They're pretty! I definitely prefer goldfish, I might even convert one of my trop tanks aswell...


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I do like the way they "shimmy" around the tank...:flrt:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Trillian said:


> I do like the way they "shimmy" around the tank...:flrt:


I find them more graceful than trops... With their big flowing tails... I love them  All mine have names, it's sad I know.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I find them more graceful than trops... With their big flowing tails... I love them. All mine have names, it's sad I know.


My Fantail is Fanta Fizz and the Black Moor is Coco Bubbles...:blush::lol2:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice pic matey 

I like fantails and will prob get some........cant decide if i like Pearlscales, I know they can be prone to swimbladder probs and you have to watch the temps etc........the ones i dont like and have gone too far for me are things like the celestials and buble-eyes, not my bag i'm afraid 

Anyone have sucess with real plants or do you all stick with fake ones? dont wanna pay for real ones if they're gonna be shredded with a day or 3 



Trillian said:


> I have five tropical tanks and one coldwater tank containing a Black Moor, an Orange & White Fantail and two White Cloud Mountain Minnows out of an original ten. I think the goldfish ate them...:gasp:


----------



## corn snake king (Apr 14, 2009)

we have a real plant its grown massively bigger than when we got it and the fish rarley nibble it


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

i dont have any at the mo but have kept them in the past, 
my faves are black moors, and i had real plants but yes they do get
devoured....although that was by my normal goldfish i think!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I used fake ones. I used some of them quick growing bristly ones but they all got eaten.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

labmad said:


> Anyone have sucess with real plants or do you all stick with fake ones? dont wanna pay for real ones if they're gonna be shredded with a day or 3


I only have "faux foliage". :lol:

I did have some _Elodea_ in there for a while but it all died. I have a friend who has real plants in her coldwater tank and they're thriving so I don't know what I did wrong...:devil:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

I've been told to try some ferns, swords and anubias, as they aint a great taste for the fish they may pass at them on the menu  ........but also was told that the faicies dont tend to eat them really, but more the normal goldfish that tend to devour them........I guess i will get some to try and see what happens


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

hi,
we keep real plants in with our fancy fish ( mostly oxygenating).
I like odd balls like telescopes, celestials, blackmoors.( all big weird eyes )
I also like lionheads which look like they have big brains.
We keep a few orandas and red caps and ryukins too.
these are all fancy fish.
Sorry i have no pics but google image these and see what you think.
Hope this helps.
marie 
x


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

nice one matey - i think i prefer the ryukin's mainly, the bubble eyes/celestials are a bit too far out there for me :blush: ........seen some nice 'panda' ryukins, although they can change colour apparantly as they age, but should they stay black and white or white and black some i have seen for sale for £250+ .......ouch :lol2:



mariekni said:


> hi,
> we keep real plants in with our fancy fish ( mostly oxygenating).
> I like odd balls like telescopes, celestials, blackmoors.( all big weird eyes )
> I also like lionheads which look like they have big brains.
> ...


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Most goldies will uproot plants, when i had goldies, I found using one of those false grass mats, tying the roots down with thread or metal weights stopped this.. and put the mat under the gravel so it looks planted


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

labmad said:


> nice one matey - i think i prefer the ryukin's mainly, the bubble eyes/celestials are a bit too far out there for me :blush: ........seen some nice 'panda' ryukins, although they can change colour apparantly as they age, but should they stay black and white or white and black some i have seen for sale for £250+ .......ouch :lol2:


these sound like proper show ryukins.
you can pick normal orange ryukins up for a couple of quid.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Take o look here - hope the link works........there are some nice ones, and i may even get some delivered 

Star Fisheries, Fancy Goldfish

but, my lfs has some good sized fancies at £8 a pop, a bit dear i think but there are a GOOD size, and places like pets at home sell the tiny ones at £3 a pop so my lfs aint that bad.......they also have some very small bubble eyes at £3.50 (my lfs that is), but they aint my cup of tea


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I've never liked the look of Bubble Eyes - I feel compelled to get a pin...


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

My 4 fancies i got today.......will get some panda's at a later date

Red/White Fantail









Oranda









Red?White Oranda









Fantails


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

lovely fish!


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

daftlassieEmma said:


> lovely fish!


cheers - and for FREE........well not quite i guess, i just had a few random trop's to pass on as all 4 tanks are having a complete makeover, so i swapped my few fish for these 4 fancies


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

labmad said:


> cheers - and for FREE........well not quite i guess, i just had a few random trop's to pass on as all 4 tanks are having a complete makeover, so i swapped my few fish for these 4 fancies


 nice one! i especially like the white & red oranda :flrt:


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

they are lovely fish.
the second pic looks exactly like one of mine :lol2:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

i love cold water fancy goldfish


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

serz said:


> i love cold water fancy goldfish


After MANY years of no/off fish keeping i have NEVER owned goldfish, either fancy or normal........but am getting into my fancies quite a bit now, so maybe not too long before i get another tank going with some different fancies in it


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Fancies are great- had my 110 litre running for about 10 months now... 

I've found that filtration and diet are the critical factors to keeping them. I feed Saki Hikari sinking pellets mixed with Hikari Lionhead and Hikari flake. It's best to feed primarily sinking foods as feeding at the surface can cause buoyancy issues due to the fish taking in air with their food. 

Filtration wise, I use an old Interpet BioBox 250 and a small interpet internal, which has worked a treat. 

My favourite breeds have to be Black Moor and Ranchu. Certainly a Ranchu is a must have addition to a Coldwater community


----------

